# How about a bass zone?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

To the management,

I think it is somewhat unfair that the most popular sportfish in America (1999 In-Fisherman survey) is relegated to "other species" as its category on this website.

Black Bass (largemouth and smallmouth) are certainly more popular (in angler-hours) than sturgeon and carp, and smallmouth (besides being my favorite species) are increasingly popular throughout North Dakota, as most notably a new state record was caught this fall.

My suggestion for this site is to include a "bass fishing" section in the near future. The best bet would be to start it in April, as there isn't much of a bass bite through the ice.

Tight lines.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You got it bud!


----------

